# ما هي انواع انابيب التدفئة



## م16 (8 أبريل 2009)

:16:انابيب المستخدمة في التدفئة ماهي انواعها وصفاتها:15:


----------



## iyad.omari (13 أبريل 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووور


----------



## iyad.omari (13 أبريل 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## خالد كمال خضر (5 مايو 2009)

بدي موضوع عن انواع الانابيب في التدفئه ..وين بقدر الاقي ؟؟؟وشكرااااا


----------



## مرام صالح النصرات (8 نوفمبر 2009)

وانا كمان بدي موضوع عن انابيب التدفئة


----------



## kalabani (1 ديسمبر 2009)

..............................................


----------



## ساكانا (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا لدي معلومات عن انابيب التدفئة المركزية مثل انابيب الــppr و انابيب الــ pex 
اذا كان هذا ما تريدونه ,, فانا جاهز (جميل)


----------



## مفتولة (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووور


----------



## مفتولة (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## Mohammed Al Shaer (23 ديسمبر 2009)

I have good experinces in the Heating pipes and usefull applications.
any how send your privet request i 'll answear ASAP
Eng. M. Shaer
Saudi Oger LTD


----------



## خالد العوضات (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hhhy2000 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

tamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## abdou90 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## elham_har (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ooook 
thx


----------



## نور العيون___ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووور 
عالموضوع


----------



## نور العيون___ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف بقدر اشوف الموضوع


----------



## omar1991 (1 مارس 2010)

مش راضي يفتح معي الموضوع


----------



## omar1991 (1 مارس 2010)

يا اخوان انا محتاج الموضوع جدااااااااااااا بكره علي تقريييير تدفئة


----------



## omar1991 (1 مارس 2010)

مو براضي يفتح معي


----------



## zizou9zizou (8 مارس 2010)

وينهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mousa_prog (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مروان حم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## mohyeea (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mshkooor


----------



## mohyeea (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mshkoooooor


----------



## mohyeea (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mshkooooor


----------



## really_smart (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Ghaith H.A. (9 نوفمبر 2010)

???????????


----------



## ؟؟؟؟؟؟ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انى اعمل فى مجال التدفئه 
under floor heating ,Radatiorand central heating systemsn for domestic hot water 

والان سوف اوضح لكم خصائص مواسير التدفئه
1-ان تحتوى على مواد تتحمل درجه الحراره العاليه
2-ان لا تحتاج الى fitting بشكل كبير 
والان انا رفعت ملف عن كتالوج لمواسير تستخدم للتدفئه
http://www.mediafire.com/?813fitybo06i7w1


----------



## اديب محمود (15 مارس 2011)

مشكورين منتدى رائع


----------



## mkamka (15 مارس 2011)

بدي موضوع عن انواع الانابيب في التدفئه


----------



## HmoDeh BaSha (20 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## The Shock (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## PS_HVAC (10 أبريل 2011)

وتستمر قافلة التشكرات.....................................


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## PS_HVAC (10 أبريل 2011)

abdelrhman86 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> انى اعمل فى مجال التدفئه
> under floor heating ,radatiorand central heating systemsn for domestic hot water
> ...




جاري التحميل..........
شكرا لك


----------



## شيماء حبوب (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## شيماء حبوب (13 أبريل 2011)

thnx


----------



## SNIPER1992 (27 أبريل 2011)

Thanks


----------



## mkair82 (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا باشااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد غنيم mg (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد غنيم mg (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحه انا مش شايف غير مشكرو وthanks ما لقيت الموضوع تاعي كيف بدي اخد الموضوع ضروري جدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟:80::80:


----------



## محمد غنيم mg (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا*

مشكور اخونا الغالي على الافادة:84:


----------



## engkfa (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الدكة (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الحديد الاسود غير الملحوم

black steel sem


----------



## ساكانا (1 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيب قلبي ,,, ممكن تكون الحديد المزيبق او انابيب الـــ 
ppr 
بس مع طبقة المنيوم - لمنع دخول ذرات الاوكسجين و منع التمدد
ممكن تكون انابيب الــ 
pex 
بس يفضل تكون مع المنيوم كمان من اجل نظام المشعات اما التدفئة الارضية فممكن فقط بكس - pex
يوجد ايضا انابيب الــ
pe 
مسبقة العزل تستخدم للتوصيل بين الابنية او المدن 
ارجو ان يكون هذا ما طلبت


----------



## ساكانا (1 نوفمبر 2011)

انا جاهز ,, لاي معلومات عن هذه الانابيب


----------



## ashukri (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moh'd you (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## tayem (8 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## tayem (8 أبريل 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## الطالب المسلم (9 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا لصالحب الموضوع بس أنا مو لاقي الموضوع بصراحه
عندي تساؤلات كثيرة عن بعض الامور في التدفئة ااذا في حد ممكن يساعدني*


----------



## yazan miqdady (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا الك


----------

